# Who is this imposter???



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Someone has stolen Daisy and replaced her with a very similar black Cockapoo except this one actually goes in her crate even when it is not bedtime! 

This new cockapoo goes in just to lie down or to chew her stag bar. And when I go upstairs she doesn't scratch my lounge door to bits. 

Unfortunately she still torments the cat and treats the children's toys like 'doggy pick n mix' but she is still the silliest, floppiest Cockapoo that I know,  

There are some things that you just would never want to change!  :love-eyes:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow it sounds like your hard work is paying off with her!

It is funny, its like they just grow up and know you won't leave them even if you go out. Betty used to follow me to the bathroom all the time when she was little, now i can sometimes get up out of bed and shower in the morning before she even bothers to move!!

You must be so pleased with how Daisy is coming along now! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like Daisy Dog is growing up and calming down  maybe she is feeling calmer after her season .. she is sounding more like cuddly Honey now .. 

Ahh love her ... pleased she is still a silly cockapoo though .. I love dogs with character


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think you are right JoJo. She is still so soppy and cuddly but in the last week she is had started behaving differently...much calmer......except when she has been left and then I come back....she is very silly then! 

I am so pleased Jules!  When I think back to how she was when we first got her I can't believe we are in this position now...all those terrible nights, tears and worry. I always knew she was worth it but I guess I am still amazed we have come this far.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All sounds good in your camp  ... well done .. your magic has worked .. pat on the back for you and a massive hug to Daisy


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ahhh! Can you get her to talk to Vincent and let him know it's ok to sit in the crate? It's fun not scary!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Rufini said:


> ahhh! Can you get her to talk to Vincent and let him know it's ok to sit in the crate? It's fun not scary!!


I am not sure she is the best Cockapoo for that job!  It has taken four months to reach this stage!  

Does he not like his crate? I still have to lift daisy in at bedtime, she hides under the table!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I am not sure she is the best Cockapoo for that job!  It has taken four months to reach this stage!
> 
> Does he not like his crate? I still have to lift daisy in at bedtime, she hides under the table!


We have to carry Vincent too! he knows when it's bedtime and runs away!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

The joys of being a Cockapoo Owner eh!!!

We have really noticed a difference in Monty. He doesn't like the cold and taking him out for a walk is like a big effort on his part especially at night. He is 4 years -5 months!! not an old boy 

Think he would be quite happy to stay on sofa- unless there is food or ball involved and then suddenly the cold doesn't bother him


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well done Daisy!!! I still have to lift Buddy at 10pm into his crate he prefers to be a draft excluder.

Sometimes you have to take a step back and look at how theve changed and give yourself a pat on the back its a wonderful feeling dx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Well Done Daisy - but perhaps more importantly Well Done Sarah xxx

Stephen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Rufini said:


> We have to carry Vincent too! he knows when it's bedtime and runs away!!





DONNA said:


> Well done Daisy!!! I still have to lift Buddy at 10pm into his crate he prefers to be a draft excluder.
> 
> Sometimes you have to take a step back and look at how theve changed and give yourself a pat on the back its a wonderful feeling dx


Well, that makes me feel even better! I thought it was only me who had to slide their Cockapoo out from under the table everynight! 

You are right Donna, I haven't done that for a while as we were over the worst of it but these changes recently have made me reflect on the difference. I can't explain how happy it makes me after what we went through with her. 

Alot of people thought I was mad at the time including my parents and husband  They all thought I had done the wrong thing but luckily I am a stubborn wotsit and I take no notice if I think I am right!  And I was right...because we have the best dog we could have ever asked for. I don't think she could be more adored by us all.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Well Done Daisy - but perhaps more importantly Well Done Sarah xxx
> 
> Stephen xx


Thank you Stephen.  x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is brilliant progress - well done to you and Daisy!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry Sarah forgot to say Well done 

Didn't sleep well as you know so brain not fully in gear


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sleep??? What's sleep?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done Sarah and Daisy!!!!! sounds like little lady has grown up after he season. So great you are getting to see her true nature now.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Monty sounds a right character Shirley ... he would do well with Honey aka cuddly girl at home and gobby on walks ... she would chase him into action lol 

Laughing at Buddy being carried to bed and Daisy hiding under the table ... even Vincent runs at bedtime .. I think its so funny and hey we just love them for it ... wow we love our dogs and they love us right back .. its the best xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Congratulations Sarah on achieving what seemed like the impossible task with Daisy. I don't know if I would have had the time and patience to do it? I've said it before and I'll say it again, Daisy was very lucky to have found you and you her :twothumbs:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Congratulations Sarah on achieving what seemed like the impossible task with Daisy. I don't know if I would have had the time and patience to do it? I've said it before and I'll say it again, Daisy was very lucky to have found you and you her :twothumbs:


Thank you, it is nice of you to say that but often when we are playing with her or having a cuddle with her we say how lucky we are to have her!  Maybe we are both lucky!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Monty sounds a right character Shirley ... he would do well with Honey aka cuddly girl at home and gobby on walks ... she would chase him into action lol
> 
> Laughing at Buddy being carried to bed and Daisy hiding under the table ... even Vincent runs at bedtime .. I think its so funny and hey we just love them for it ... wow we love our dogs and they love us right back .. its the best xxx


 Well Milly bosses him about like anything JoJo and rules the house 

Like now for example I am being pawed by Milly and she is right up to my cheek staring as if to say "it is walkies time mum"

Monty is curled up asleep..............

Right let's wake him up and off we go!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Well Milly bosses him about like anything JoJo and rules the house
> 
> Like now for example I am being pawed by Milly and she is right up to my cheek staring as if to say "it is walkies time mum"
> 
> ...


I love it ... enjoy your walk ... Milly may be like Honey .. 

Honey gets right up close to my cheek then wont give me eye contact .. because if she doesnt look at me I wont know she is there .. soooooo cute ... oh they are my life xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

What a lovely post that illustrates that hard work, determination and lots of love pay off!

Well done Sarah

Turi x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol thats so funny and well done for all the hard work you have put in with your gorgeous little daisy.The same thing has happened with my american cocker paisley only she has been replaced by a little brat haha xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mandym said:


> Lol thats so funny and well done for all the hard work you have put in with your gorgeous little daisy.The same thing has happened with my american cocker paisley only she has been replaced by a little brat haha xxx


Now thats funny ... no way Paisley could be a brat lol ...


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Now thats funny ... no way Paisley could be a brat lol ...


omg she is a right wee monkey lol but she is so unbelievably cute i find it hard to stay mad at her for very long x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well done Sarah. Just shows what hard work and lots of love can do.


----------

